# Some free patterns here



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know if this site has ever been posted.

http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Great patterns, thanks for sharing


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Have downloaded a couple to add to my ever growing list.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you some realy lovely patterns her.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you have downloaded a few because I don't have anything to do LoL as if, never seems to be enough hours in the day.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great site - thanks for sharing - see lots of things I hope to make


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very, very nice. Thank you.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you. I got some patterns off of the site for my charity hats.


----------



## pepperoni88 (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for this great site managed to print of a few patterns now in my glory.might try the teddybear balaclava looks cosy.))))


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! There are some great children's patterns I will use for sure.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you! I like that they are pdf files--easy to download.


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this site. I found the knitted sock patterns that I have been longing for. Thanks again. I now have "happy knitting needles".


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Several patterns I hadn't seen before. There are so many out there and not enough time to make them!!!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> I don't know if this site has ever been posted.
> 
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


Thank you, very pretty patterns.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Will save to site to browse when I have more time. Can always use more hat patterns. Other articles looked interesting as well. Thanks for the post. Have a great day.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Lovely patterns.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the patterns.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, great site, thanks for posting!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Thanks for that link. Have downloaded a couple to add to my ever growing list.


Me too


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks. And I downloaded several...


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely patterns, I've saved a few in my "to do" files


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you. I have bookmarked this page. It has some great patterns rlmayknit


----------

